# Iron Man "powerlifting" Program



## IRON MAN (Apr 23, 2006)

The IRONMAN POWERLIFTING program is a  peaking cycle routine which is a progressive over load. It is going to consist of an EOD workout, 2 heavy days, 2 light days.
 First you are going to need to get your 1 rep Max for the Bench Press, Squat and Deadlift. You are going to do 2-3 warm up sets then 2 work sets.. No matter how tempting it is, "you only do 2 sets on heavy days," you will be doing more volume on light days but spending less time working out.

*NOTE:*A cycle is 2 light days, then 2 heavy days, performed every other day. 2 cycles will take 15 days to complete.


  "This is for your Competitive Lifts" 

Once you have your numbers the first week of lifting will be:

Heavy days
33.2% of your 1 rep max so 300 lb would equal 200.4 just round it off to the nearest number 
 So it looks like 33.2%  x 10 reps x 2 sets
Cycle 1       33.2x 10x 2 set   200 lb  
Cycle 2       33.2x 10x 2 set   200 lb
Cycle 3 add 5.6 %  x 8x 2 sets
Cycle 4 add 5.3%  x 8 x 2 sets
Cycle 5 add 5.3% x 5 x 2 set
Cycle 6 add 5.3% x 5 x 2 sets
Cycle 7 add 5.3% x 5 x 2 sets
Cycle 8 add 5.3% x 5 x 2 sets
Cycle 9 add 4.5% x 3x2 sets
Cycle 10 add 4.5% x 3x2 sets
Cycle 11 add 4.5% x 3x2 sets
Cycle 12 add 4.4% x 2x2 sets
Cycle 13 add 4.4% x 2x2 sets
Cycle 14 add 4.4% x 2x2 sets
Cycle 15 add 3.6% x 1x2 sets
Cycle 16 add 3.6% x 1x2 sets




Accessory work on heavy days will be:

7 reps cycle 1 - 4 
5 reps cycle  5 - 9
3 reps cycle  10-16
The workouts beak down like this:

(First heavy day)
 Bench press  (First rep of every set is to be done with a pause)
 Shoulder press
 Board press for triceps

(Second heavy day)
Squat  (make sure first rep is perfect and below parallel)
Deadlift  (you should only need 1 warm up set of about 3 moderately easy reps)
Calf raise
Hammer curls


(Light days)
Cycle 1-8
7 reps 1 min rest 5 set 1 exercise 1 exercise every 4 light cycle.  


Cycle 9-17
5 rep 5 sets 1 min rest 1 exercise change up the 1 exercise every 4 light cycle.  

Lifting on light days should be explosive and fast with a slow controlled negative. ( Use a 4 or 5 count ) Up as fast as you can move the weight down slow.

The break down should be:
(1st light day)
Chest: dumbbell inclines or declines
Shoulder:s  upright rows or reveres fly???s
Triceps: roll backs, or dips 

*NOTE:*If you find an exercise aggravates an injury swap it for something else


(2nd light day)
Wide leg press, narrow stance leg press or hack squat
Pull ups or pull-downs with any attachment you so desire.
Biceps
Calf raises



*Editors Note: The IRON MAN "Powerlifting Program" uses a simplistic approach to make you Super Strong If you have any questions concerning the IRON MAN "Powerlifting Routine" please ask them in the FAQ section the IRON MAN forum. Powerlifting Records are still being set with the IRON MAN program.*

*Now go get strong!!!*


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 25, 2006)

What's the intensity for light days? Also, 

"33.2% of your 1 rep max so 300 lb would equal 200.4 just round it off to the nearest number
So it looks like 33.2% x 10 reps x 2 sets
Cycle 1 33.2x 10x 2 set 200 lb
Cycle 2 33.2x 10x 2 set 200 lb"

You mean 66.8%, right?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What's the intensity for light days? Also,
> 
> "33.2% of your 1 rep max so 300 lb would equal 200.4 just round it off to the nearest number
> So it looks like 33.2% x 10 reps x 2 sets
> ...




33.2% of 300lbs is 99lbs.  he mean that you are taking 33.2% off of 300lbs, which is 300-99lbs....so, 200lbs.

this is just linear peridization.  it is a really really old model of western periodization.  

Linear can work if applied properly with proper intensities.  Using a program that is this linear is going to lead to de-training of certain biometers as you move through the phases.  This is not what you want.

You are better off using Prilipen's Table and coming up with a periodized program that is specific to powerlifting.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 25, 2006)

So... such as Westside?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> So... such as Westside?




westide can work.

regular linear can work if you keep it in the context of powerlifitng.

Like lets say we have our main lift each day.  Lets say this is deadlift day....well, for our main lift, maybe we want to rock some linear periodization and cycle through for a while.  It would work something like this:

Rack deadlift:
week1- 3-4 sets x 5 reps (low intensity, just to introduce new movement and prepare for the weeks to come.  get the form down, stay away from failure)

week2- work up to a 5RM (good form!)
week3- work up to a 3RM
week4- work up to a 1RM
week5- repeat week one.  this is low intenisty and is your "de-loading week", as you teach the new movement you are going to be using for the next 3 weeks.

Something like that is more linear.  Ofcourse, you would have other things going on like accessory work, maybe speed work, etc....So, that is just one way it could go.

there are a ton of ways to set up the program.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 25, 2006)

Interesting, could you check out the last 2 or so workouts in my journal and add any comments you feel on what I've done so far?


----------



## P-funk (Apr 25, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Interesting, could you check out the last 2 or so workouts in my journal and add any comments you feel on what I've done so far?




sure can.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 13, 2014)

I've been doing Wendler's 5,3,1 with a huge amount of success.  My goal of a 400lb deadlift is just a few months away.


----------

